# 7DII QC-dial weird behavior



## Proscribo (Feb 18, 2016)

Soo, I've noticed that my 7D's back dial has started to act up. When I scroll the dial in one direction, the camera occasionally goes a few steps to the reverse direction and it's quite frustrating when you can't reach a setting, for example because you go one step forward and the one backward.

It doesn't matter whether I move the dial fast or slow (could be that this happens more often when scrolling fast, I'm not sure). Everything else seems to work fine and I've reset my settings and tested with and without battery grip (original canon one) and with canon and non-canon battery.

I wonder if I could fix that myself or must I just send it in for repair.. just doesn't have warranty anymore.


----------



## SetterSpeaker (Feb 18, 2016)

If you have the time, the tools and the know-how to open the body, fix the problem, and close it all up; and if you aren't worried about the possibility you will fail or even reduce the functionality of your 7D2, then go for it!

OTOH, that's not me: I would be inclined to send it in for assessment. As a member of a fairly large camera club, moderate forum dipper, and occasional user of Canon and Sigma repair services, and not having heard anything about this particular of problem before, I consider the prices manufacturers charge to repair their equipment to be one of the biggest bargains in the whole fancy camera scene. My experience is that they do an incredible amount of repair and replacement for a standard price in the range of $100-$200. That's far more reasonable to me than Canon's obvious rip-off prices for, say, a plastic lens hood. In any case, they would give you an estimate of the expected costs before doing anything. Therefore, if the behavior bothered me as much as I suspect it would, I'd send it in.

Look at this way: All those gullible, newbie lens hood buyers are subsidizing your repair costs 

HTH,
SetterSpeaker


----------

